# Gays bei WoW? :P



## cheekoh (23. Juni 2009)

Hey leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nach den ganzen whine treats wegen 3.2 würde mich ma interessieren ob es eigentlich auch Gays bei WoW gibt mit denen man(n) ma zocken könnte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich selbst wär ja einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   , hab auch irgendwo, keine ahnung mehr wo, mal gelesen, dass es auch richtig schwule gilden geben sollte...

Also wie gesagt meine Frage ob ihr selber vielleicht Gays seit oder ob ihr welche kennt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wär cool ma bissel was zu lesen 

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith sagt: Bitte Toleranz ^^


----------



## Mitzy (23. Juni 2009)

Findet noch jemand außer mir den Thread seltsam?
Einerlei...

Ich kenne einen schwulen Spieler auf meinen Realm, hab Ihn auf der Freundesliste und komme prima mit Ihm aus. "Schwule Gilden" kenne ich dafür nicht.


----------



## H24Lucky (23. Juni 2009)

kenne auch keine viel glück beim suchen


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

InfiTos schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> /vote for close




WTF?

/wirken noobspritze

ach ja btw ich glaube deine sig ist bisschen zu hoch...
-------------------------
seltsam oder nicht man kann ruhig entweder was gescheites dazuschreiben oder ganz einfach die klappe halten...
-------------------------
zum TE, ich kenne auch keinen Schwulen Spieler auch keine Gilde, denke aber das es sicher genug Schwule spieler gibt wobei ob es eine Gilde gibt keine ahnung^^


----------



## Bushkila (23. Juni 2009)

nu meckert doch nich rum das das nen seltsamer thread is oder sonst was er sucht halt anschluss an ein paar gleich gesinnte.

aber BTT: also in meiner Gilde sind gleich 2 Schwule drin komm mit denen recht gut zurecht ausser bei dem einen der is mir ne spur zu feminin^^

nahja hab nichts gegen schwule


----------



## Lillyan (23. Juni 2009)

Spam/Beleidigung gelöscht. Bleibt beim Thema. Wer nichts dazu sagen kann darf sich gern andere Threads durchlesen :>


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

Hm,

netter Trollversuch, falls nicht, warum sollte man unbedingt mit gays spielen wollen, ändert das jetzt wirklich was am Spielgefühl? Ich meine Toleranz in allen Ehren, was hat die sexuelle Ausrichtung mit dem Spiel zu tun? Es gibt sicher viele homosexuelle Spieler in ganz WOW, aber warum sollten sie sich in eigenen Gilden einschließen, wo doch gerade in WOW eine nie dagewesene Toleranz gegenüber Andersartigen herrscht?

Wenn du gern als männlicher Nachtelf im Hochzeitskleid in Sturmwind rumlaufen willst, hält dich keiner davon ab, brauchst Du dafür jetzt die Unterstützung einer homosexuellen Gilde?

Edit: Ich weiß der letzte Satz ist etwas platt, unterstreicht jedoch eigentlich ganz gut meinen Punkt.


----------



## H24Lucky (23. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Spam/Beleidigung gelöscht. Bleibt beim Thema. Wer nichts dazu sagen kann darf sich gern andere Threads durchlesen :>



Sehe ich genauso anscheinend haben einige einfach nur angst vor diesem Thema wei es die Homosexualität erst seid gestern gibt OMG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für das löschen dieser dummen beiträge


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Hm,
> ....




ich denke eher er will mit gleichgesinnten leuten spielen?

und mal ehrlich ich spiele auch lieber mit frauen als mit männer


----------



## Alverde (23. Juni 2009)

Sag mal seid ihr eine gesonderte Gattung? Könnt ihr WoW besonders gut spielen? Oder wieso sollen es ausgerechnet Schwule sein?

Da könnt ja jeder kommen, ich spiel nur noch mit 14 Jährigen, mit tätowierten oder Säufern! Also ne, wenn du Kontakte suchst dann hilft dir Google sicher weiter! 

Diesen Thread kann ich nicht verstehen, was hat WoW mit Homosexualität zu tun? Das ist für das Spiel genauso relevant wie das aussehen oder das Geschlecht der anderen Spieler! Garnicht!


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo du (:

Ich hab bereits ein paar homosexuelle Spieler getroffen.
Vor Ewigkeiten gabs sogar mal nen Thread für die Erstellung einer solchen Gilde, aber ich glaube die gibts bereits nichtmehr.

Auffällig war, dass die meisten davon halt nen typischen Regenbogennamen hatten.
Ein Untoter Schurke hieß dabei zB Iris (: (Anspielung auf die _Regenbogen_haut des Auges)
Einer hieß einfach Raínbow. Einer Anthoný - auf Allianzseite.

Geben tuts bestimmt genug.
Wenn das Thema nicht von so vielen Leuten primitiv angegangen werden würde,
würd ich dir ja raten mal im Handelschannel nachzufragen. Zutreffende Personen würden dir bestimmt nen Whisper zukommen lassen.. aber viele davon werden es auch auffassen, als würde sich jemand nen Spaß erlauben.


Ich hoffe du findest welche. Viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Wenn du gern als männlicher Nachtelf im Hochzeitskleid in Sturmwind rumlaufen willst, hält dich keiner davon ab, brauchst Du dafür jetzt die Unterstützung einer homosexuellen Gilde?


Wow, sehr tolerant und wie wenig Vorurteile du hast.

Es gibt in vielen Spielen derartige Gilden, in Chats gibt es spezielle Räume etc. pp., warum dann nicht bei WoW?

Jetzt hört endlich auf mit euren vote4close etc. Danke.


----------



## H24Lucky (23. Juni 2009)

Selbst wenn es ein fakethread ist, ist es vielleicht doch ein interessanter Thread für die denen es wirklich interessiert also ist es wayne ob Trollpost oder net !


----------



## Natsumee (23. Juni 2009)

Alverde schrieb:


> Diesen Thread kann ich nicht verstehen, was hat WoW mit Homosexualität zu tun? Das ist für das Spiel genauso relevant wie das aussehen oder das Geschlecht der anderen Spieler! Garnicht!



was ist wen wow was nur von schwulen gespielt wird willst du dann nicht vllt auch lieber mit nicht schwulen spielen?^^


@ Ohrensammler also eigentlich hat er ja recht...^^


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2009)

Ist buffed nun eine Partner-Such Börse?


----------



## cheekoh (23. Juni 2009)

Ich Finds nur immer wieder erstaunlich wie leute in zeiten der aufklärung immernoch versuchen zu beleidigen...

Ich würd halt gern nen paar schwule kennenlernen oder lesben mit denen ich Zusammen zocken könnte....

ich für meinen teil spiele lieber mit mädels oder gays/lesben 

Aus meiner eigenen erfahrung kann ich nur sagen dass ich die besten chats, gespräche etc. mit mädels bzw mit gleichgesinnten hatte weil irgendwie das Niveau anders war.... und NEIN...Niveau ist keine Hautcreme.


----------



## H24Lucky (23. Juni 2009)

Alverde schrieb:


> Sag mal seid ihr eine gesonderte Gattung? Könnt ihr WoW besonders gut spielen? Oder wieso sollen es ausgerechnet Schwule sein?
> 
> Da könnt ja jeder kommen, ich spiel nur noch mit 14 Jährigen, mit tätowierten oder Säufern! Also ne, wenn du Kontakte suchst dann hilft dir Google sicher weiter!
> 
> Diesen Thread kann ich nicht verstehen, was hat WoW mit Homosexualität zu tun? Das ist für das Spiel genauso relevant wie das aussehen oder das Geschlecht der anderen Spieler! Garnicht!




vielleicht aus schlechten erfahrungen ! Denn wie man sah gab es ja echt primitive posts


----------



## Anburak-G (23. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist buffed nun eine Partner-Such Börse?



Die Frage gin mir ehrlich gesagt auch durch den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahothep (23. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist buffed nun eine Partner-Such Börse?



Kenne leider auch keinen Schwulen, wenn ich einen kennen würde dann käm er aber sofort auf Friendslist weil man mit ihnen besser reden kann und ein geistig höheres Niveau haben als Heterosexuelle Spieler.

Sorry jungs, ist leider so und das merk man auch an einigen Posts hier....

Und "tikume" (Ein Prachtexemplar der Heterosexuellen Sorte) hält weiter darauf zu seinen Postaccount mit sehr sinnigen Kommentaren zu füllen. Bestes beispiel dafür warum man lieber mit Homosexuellen reden sollte!!


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow, sehr tolerant und wie wenig Vorurteile du hast.
> 
> Es gibt in vielen Spielen derartige Gilden, in Chats gibt es spezielle Räume etc. pp., warum dann nicht bei WoW?
> 
> Jetzt hört endlich auf mit euren vote4close etc. Danke.



Das verbitte ich mir jetzt aber wirklich, was hat das mit Vorurteilen zu tun, dies war als Beispiel gedacht und als solches ist eine überspitzte Darstellung durchaus legitim. Toleranz in allen Ehren, aber wenn man akzeptiert werden möchte, gehört ebenfalls dazu, dass man seine Andersartigkeit nicht versteckt, man muß aber trotzdem nicht auf Teufel komm raus dieses betonen. Das ist doch gerade das was WOW ausmacht, es spielt der Millionärssohn mit dem Auswanderersohn, der Anwalt mit der Putzfrau, der Schwule mit dem hetero Mann. All diese Spieler bringt WOW zusammen, warum sollte man jetzt einen Trennstrich ziehen, du kommst hier nett rein, diese Geilde ist nur für Schwule zugänglich? Zum Kontaktknüpfen für Gleichgesinnte, gibt es einfach mal besser geeignete Internetplattformen als WOW


----------



## kurnthewar (23. Juni 2009)

> Hey leute scenic.gif
> 
> nach den ganzen whine treats wegen 3.2 würde mich ma interessieren ob es eigentlich auch Gays bei WoW gibt mit denen man(n) ma zocken könnte.... yahoo.gif
> 
> ...




mach ne eigene schwulen gilde auf


----------



## Uranius (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich denke eher er will mit gleichgesinnten leuten spielen?
> 
> und mal ehrlich ich spiele auch lieber mit frauen als mit männer



Hmm bin ein Mann und spiel lieber mit Mädels / Frauen. .oO(irgendwie klingt das anzüglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Meine natürlich WoW.

Das liegt aber einfach daran, das Frauen ne angenehmere Stimme im TS haben und generell nicht so am rum stressen sind wenns mal wieder länger dauert oder Wipes mehr werden.

Mein Neffe ist schwul und ich komm mit Ihm super aus genauso wie mit seinem Partner.
War sogar mit Ihm zusammen zum CSD in Hamburg. War recht lustig. :-)

Denke mal der TE will einfach mehr zu reden haben in WoW. Und man kann sich halt dann besser austauschen wenn man die selben Vorlieben hat.

Übrigens spielt mein Neffe samt Partner auch WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kenn nur grad den Server nicht. Wenn Du den wissen willst, schreib mir ne PN. Dann find ichs für dich raus.


----------



## Farodien (23. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wow, sehr tolerant und wie wenig Vorurteile du hast.
> 
> Es gibt in vielen Spielen derartige Gilden, in Chats gibt es spezielle Räume etc. pp., warum dann nicht bei WoW?
> 
> Jetzt hört endlich auf mit euren vote4close etc. Danke.



Was hat das hier zu suchen? Demnächst sucht einer nur nach Spielern von 13-15 Jahren!?
Ausserdem wer wird sich hier outen als spielende Ballerina?
Solche Spiele leben von der Anonymität, wenn ich ein Tag ein Weiblein sein will dann gebe ich mich so und wenn ich einen Schwulen miemen will dann tue ich das!



Tikume schrieb:


> Ist buffed nun eine Partner-Such Börse?



Sehe das genauso, demnächst heisst es Sauereien im TS beim Uldar Raid, wie weit kommen wir?!

Nicht schliessen sollt ihr den Troll, löschen muss man den!


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

/target homophobes gesindel
/cast fireball
.
.
.


viel glück bei der suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw find ich es falsch bei sowas toleranz zu fordern. toleriert werden sachen die man eigentlich scheiße findet.
ich  bin eher für offensivere zugänge^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer sich heutzutage durch nen schwulen forumsposter in seiner männlichkeit bedroht fühlt, verdient meiner ansicht nach einfach nur flames hohn und spott^^
oder halt gleich ne forenpause, je nach dem wie sich das dann äußert


----------



## Narcotic_Freakshow (23. Juni 2009)

Bei z. Zt. ~ 13 Mio.?! WoW Spielern wird es sicher auch schwule Spieler geben.

Google liefert einige brauchbare Ergebnisse zu dem Thema. GL.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Und "tikume" (Ein Prachtexemplar der Heterosexuellen Sorte) hält weiter darauf zu seinen Postaccount mit sehr sinnigen Kommentaren zu füllen. Bestes beispiel dafür warum man lieber mit Homosexuellen reden sollte!!



Und Du willst Dich hier als "schwule Sau" profilieren? Du hast ja nicht mal realisiert dass der Begriff "Partner-Such Börse" übergreifend ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

täusch ich mich oder wurden einige Schwulen/Lesben- Gilden vor geraumer Zeit nicht von Blizzard verboten ich erinnere mich da an so einen beitrag in dem es darum ging das eine Gilden die sich selbst"

Gay an lesbian only oder so nannten waren auch ne Homosexuellengilde und das fand blizz nich lustig oder das is einfach im spamfilter gelandet auf jeden fall waren die recht schnell weg vom fenster und haben sich darüber auch lautstark beschwert


----------



## Himmelhüpfer (23. Juni 2009)

lol /ignore sinnlose beitraege
hier ich bin einer von der Sorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will aber trotzdem net in eine schwule gilde, fuehle mich in meiner echt wohl

mfg
martin


----------



## H24Lucky (23. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das ne echte sauerei ! 

Wenn ne Frau nen mann suchen würde bzw anschluss an eine reine männergilde wäre das ok

Meinste nur Schwule können sauereien im TS machen ? lol


----------



## snif07 (23. Juni 2009)

@Tikume: Buffed ist schon eine Partner-such Börse...

"Patch 3.2 - suche leute für gemeinsames whinen, lästern und rum pöbeln"


Was habt ihr eigentlich für probleme? 

Wo soll er sonst suchen? Wenn er schwule WoW Spieler sucht ist die Community wohl die beste anlauf stelle...!

man man man...!!!


----------



## H24Lucky (23. Juni 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> @Tikume: Buffed ist schon eine Partner such Börse...
> 
> "Patch 3.2 - suche leute für gemeinsames whinen, lästern und rum pöbeln"
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

gaugarim schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> viel glück bei der suche
> 
> ...




Wobei ich dir bedingt zustimmen würde, sollte man in diesem Thread das Wort Toleranz durch Akzeptanz ersetzen, dann steht es im richtigen Zusammenhang. Du scheinst allerdings auch nicht wirkliche einen Deut besser zu sein, auch du solltest akzeptanz bzw. Toleranz Andersdenkenden gegenüber zeigen.

@Farodien, ich danke Dir für Deine Fürsprache, ich kann mich aber ganz gut selbst verteidigen und rate auch Dir zu ein wenig mehr Akzeptanz bzw wenigstens Toleranz.


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Was bilden sich manche Leute hier überhaupt ein über homosexuelle zu urteilen?
Regt sich jemand über Heteros auf? Nein?

Dann fragt sich mal einer, welche Sorte hier primitiv is.

Ich find diverse Frauen auch anziehend.
Lesbisch bin ich nicht.

Könnt ihr mich jetzt bitte auch mit eurer mittelalterlichen Denkweise belehren?


----------



## Genialicus (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,

liebe leute ihr wollt doch auch tollerriet werden, oder ? Dann fangt mal an tollerant zu sein und lasst jeden so leben wie er will und vor allem schreiben bzw fragen was man wissen will und die ganzen beleidigeungen und /vote for close posts zeigen nur das mann kein Niveau und  tollerantes Verhalten hat !

@TE ich persönlich kenne keine Gays oder ne reine Gaygilde aber das wird sich nach diesem Tread von dir ändern.


gruß Geni


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Wobei ich dir bedingt zustimmen würde, sollte man in diesem Thread das Wort Toleranz durch Akzeptanz ersetzen, dann steht es im richtigen Zusammenhang. Du scheinst allerdings auch nicht wirkliche einen Deut besser zu sein, auch du solltest akzeptanz bzw. Toleranz Andersdenkenden gegenüber zeigen.
> 
> @Farodien, ich danke Dir für Deine Fürsprache, ich kann mich aber ganz gut selbst verteidigen und rate auch Dir zu ein wenig mehr Akzeptanz bzw wenigstens Toleranz.



naja, ich gehe halt nicht von einer äquivalenz aller meinungen ansichten und haltungen aus, von denen jeder eine haben kann, weils eh egal ist und sie nur nebeneinander im raum stehen sollen
wenn es unmöglich wird werturteile zu fälllen, können wir es uns gleich in der postmodernen begriffslosigkeit gemütlich machen und einfach gleich die fresse halten^^

wer hier oder anderswo die homophobe sau raushängen lässt, weil er an anderen abstrafen muss was er sich selbst zu begehren verbietet verdient meiner ansicht nach hohn und spott. wie willst du sowas sonst noch begegnen? pädagogisch wertvolles kopftätscheln?


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Achja (: Und @TE
Bei uns in der Gilde würdest du akzeptiert werden.
Falls du keine Gilde findest, die deinen Wünschen entspricht.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

gaugarim schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> wer hier oder anderswo die homophobe sau raushängen lässt, weil er an anderen abstrafen muss was er sich selbst zu begehren verbietet verdient meiner ansicht nach hohn und spott. wie willst du sowas sonst noch begegnen? pädagogisch wertvolles kopftätscheln?



Sicherlich, man kann sich im Kampf hinlegen und totstellen, man kann aber auch kämpfen, muß es dabei allerdings wirklich nach dem Motto Auge um Auge zugehen?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Sicherlich, man kann sich im Kampf hinlegen und totstellen, man kann aber auch kämpfen, muß es dabei allerdings wirklich nach dem Motto Auge um Auge zugehen?


??? willst du homosexualität bekämpfen??? Oo


----------



## amandi (23. Juni 2009)

hm über manche kann ich nur den kopfschütteln ... bin selbst schwul und spiele gern wow ich binde es keinem auf die nase ausser es fragt mich einer danach dan sag ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hänge es aber nicht an die große glocke oder so aber beleidigend sollte man echt ned werden das sollte in deutschland und auch sonst wo was ganz normales sein oder nicht ? 

und zum thema schwule gilde ich kenne keine .... ich glaub ich kenne auch keinen anderen schwulen auf meinem server hm.... kommt raus kommt raus wo immer ihr seid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel glück bei der suche


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Spam/Beleidigung gelöscht. Bleibt beim Thema. Wer nichts dazu sagen kann darf sich gern andere Threads durchlesen :>


Dass selbst ein Admin den Troll dahinter nicht checkt, finde ich seltsam. Welcher Homosexuelle würde sich selbst als gay bezeichnen? Und ich weiß, dass das das gängige Wort für schwul auf englisch ist, aber wir sind in einem deutschen Forum.
Schon allein der Überschuss an Smileys ... naja.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ??? willst du homosexualität bekämpfen??? Oo



Wieder ein klassisches Beispiel von ein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.

Und @ Poster über mir, ob Troll oder nicht, es hat jedoch zu einer interessanten Diskussion geführt, wer sich nicht mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen möchte, muß diesen Thread weder lesen noch darin posten.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Wieder ein klassisches Beispiel von ein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.


nein ich mein ich hab zitiert was du gschrieben hast und dann halt einfach ne frage gestellt weil ichs nicht anders verstanden hab du kannst mir ja mit argumenten entgegenkommen ich hab ja keine aussage getroffen bitte erklärs mir was du gemeint hast


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> nach den ganzen whine treats wegen 3.2 würde mich ma interessieren ob es eigentlich auch Gays bei WoW gibt
> Ich selbst wär ja einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer würde sich schon für seine Neigung entschuldigen? Und da Whinethreads seine Motivation für die Erstellung dieses Threads waren und er damit Homosexualität assoziiert ... naja, selbst Schuld wer drauf reinfällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein ich mein ich hab zitiert was du gschrieben hast und dann halt einfach ne frage gestellt weil ichs nicht anders verstanden hab du kannst mir ja mit argumenten entgegenkommen ich hab ja keine aussage getroffen bitte erklärs mir was du gemeint hast



Manchmal sollte man auch die angeführten Zitate mitlesen, dann ergibt sich die Antwort ganz von selbst.


----------



## snif07 (23. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Welcher Homosexuelle würde sich selbst als gay bezeichnen?



Sag mir jetzt bitte nicht dass das dein ernst ist...!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Sicherlich, man kann sich im Kampf hinlegen und totstellen, man kann aber auch kämpfen, muß es dabei allerdings wirklich nach dem Motto Auge um Auge zugehen?


um auge um auge gehts hier doch gar ned. das wär ja gerechtigkeit durch vergeltung, also schwachsinn
um in der passenden teminologie zu bleiben, ich halte sowas ja noch nichtmals für satisfaktionsfähig^^
homophobie ist nicht mit rationalen argumenten beizukommen, weil es eine affektive haltung ist - also mehr gefühlt als gedacht wird
sie ist tatsächlich in einem sehr realen sinne unter jeder kritik

das äußern homophober sprüche, und damit einhergehend das sich selbst als vermeintlich richtiger mann outen zielt einerseits darauf ab schwule verbal zu treffen(wie gesagt, nich zuletzt um die gerade in der pubertät nicht ganz eindeutigen triebe am anderen abzustrafen) andererseits auf einverständniss und anerkennung durch ein reales oder imaginiertes publikum und solll so zu selbstbestätigung führen
wenn das reale publikum sowie direkt angesprochene darauf mit spott reagieren geht der ganze mist nach hinten los


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Heilbäumchen schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man auch die angeführten Zitate mitlesen, dann ergibt sich die Antwort ganz von selbst.


hab ich getan ich habe immer noch nicht den tieferen sinn verstanden bitte erklärs mir


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab ich getan ich habe immer noch nicht den tieferen sinn verstanden bitte erklärs mir


ersetze homosexualität durch homophobie in der von dir geposteten frage
alternativ hilft ein kurs in sinnverstehendem lesen, soll ja langsam ne aussterbende kulturtechnik sein


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

gaugarim schrieb:


> ersetze homosexualität durch homophobie in der von dir geposteten frage
> alternativ hilft ein kurs in sinnverstehendem lesen, soll ja langsam ne aussterbende kulturtechnik sein


damn jetzt is der groschen gefallen


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

gaugarim schrieb:


> um auge um auge gehts hier doch gar ned. das wär ja gerechtigkeit durch vergeltung, also schwachsinn
> um in der passenden teminologie zu bleiben, ich halte sowas ja noch nichtmals für satisfaktionsfähig^^
> homophobie ist nicht mit rationalen argumenten beizukommen, weil es eine affektive haltung ist - also mehr gefühlt als gedacht wird
> sie ist tatsächlich in einem sehr realen sinne unter jeder kritik
> ...



Eigentlich bin ich gegen full quotes, aber deine Texte sind nuneinmal nur in ihrer Gesamtheit zu betrachten.

Ich gebe zu Deine Argumentation ist hieb und stichfest. Jedoch gebe ich zu bedenken, dass dies anders herum betrachtet ebenso zutrifft. Es kommt allerdings selten vor, daß der homosexuelle sich als der "wahre" Mann profilieren möchte, im Gegenteil solche Menschen sind meist wesentlich akzeptanter andersartigen gegenüber, was ich als bewunderswerte Eigenschaft in Menschen erachte.

@Lordofdemons ich bitte dich noch einmal den gesamten Thread zu lesen, wenn du hier mitreden möchtest. Meinen Diskussionspartner, habe ich trotz der schwierigen Worte wie Kampf usw. ohne weiteres erreicht, also denke ich, dass meine Wortwahl durchaus angemessen war und nicht unbedingt Raum für Interpretation läßt.


----------



## Eredon (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte einige Bekannte/Freunde in WoW die Schwul sind, haben sich aber vor ca. 2 Jahren verabschiedet da sie ständig angefeindet wurden. Der Thread hier ist mal wieder ein Armutszeugnis für diese Com. Ich dachte es ist nicht mehr möglich tiefer zu sinken, anscheind habe ich mich wohl wieder getäuscht.

@TE Ich hoffe mal du findest entsprechende Kontakte oder eine Gilde.


----------



## amandi (23. Juni 2009)

also respect mal hir rein schreiben hätt ja nicht gedacht das es doch meist positiv ist hir ..... dacht eigentlich das hir mehr machos reinschreiben die ne homophobie haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab ja auch nix gegen hetros ich würd zwar nicht in ne rein schwule gilde gehn da wir ja immer nach gleichberechtigung schreien und deshalb find ich solche gilden nicht gut da wir uns so absondern würden und das könnte nen falschen eindruck erwecken...

*verneigt sich*


----------



## cM2003 (23. Juni 2009)

Als ob der Thread kein Fake von einem vorpubertärem Kleinkind ist...
Im übrigen heißt es "seid". www.seitseid.de

Zum Thema Schwule:
Solang es nicht Obertucken sind habe ich kein Problem damit. Sprich gegen "normale Schwule" hab ich nichts, aber sobald sie anfangen wie diese Olivia Jones, oder wie die heißt, bekomm ich Plaque...


----------



## MiKlAtScH (23. Juni 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich denke eher er will mit gleichgesinnten leuten spielen?
> 
> und mal ehrlich ich spiele auch lieber mit frauen als mit männer



das klingt ja nich so toll grins aber geht mir ab und zu genauso und ich bin ein mann.manche nerven echt das dumme ego wer is der beste wer hat die meisten dps manchma echt nervig aber frauen sind manachma auch nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Juni 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> Hey leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie kommt man von 3.2-Whine-Threads auf Schwule in WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens is hier auch einer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es gibt auch schwule Gilden (müßte ich mal Zuhause nachsehen wo die eine steckt, war aber auf ´nem beknackten PvP-Server, deshalb bin ich da wieder weg). An sich auch ganz nett da man sich ja schonmal angibt, wo man ein Profil hat und weiß dann wen man da am andern Ende sitzen hat... allerdings war das gemeinsame Zocken teilweise nervig da manch ein Schwanzgesteuerter den Gildenchat eher dazu nutzt irgendwelche Dates klarzumachen. Naja, jeder wie er meint und solangs Gildenintern und nicht über den allgemeinen Sender geht. 
Instanzgänge mit TS fand ich allerdings meist eher gruselig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: 
Warum manch ein Schwuler vielleicht lieber in ´ner Gilde voller Gleichgesinnter spielen will is auch nich sooo schwer zu verstehen (von Datesuchern mal abgesehen)... kommt in einer "normalen" Gilde mal raus, daß der eine da schwul ist passierts schonmal, daß man Kommentarlos gekickt wird, egal wie lang man dabei war und wie gut man sich mit einigen darin verstanden hat. Is mir auch schon 2 mal passiert. Mit ´nem Schwulen können/wollen einige einfach nicht zusammen spielen. Vielleicht haben sie Angst, daß es ansteckend sein könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (23. Juni 2009)

Also, da misch ich mal eben mit. Ich persönlich hab überhaupt nichts gegen Homosexuelle. Ich frage mich nur wofür das im WoW wichtig sein soll? Will man WoW spielen oder über irgendwelche gearteten Vorlieben reden? Mir persönlich ist das sowas von Bummi welche persönlichen Neigungen mein Mitspieler hat. Solange man mit demjenigen gut spielen kann und er oder sie einfach mal nett und umgänglich ist.

@TE: Mich würde mal interessieren, was du dir von einer schwulen Gilde erhoffst. Was ist dann anders? Spielst du / ihr dann erfolgreicher? Besser? Oder sonst irgendwas? Was ändert das am Spiel? Es bleibt wie es ist. Kann man nicht mit einem buntgemischten toleranten Haufen auf ne Menge Spaß und Erfolg im Spiel haben? Redet ihr dann im TS über andere Dinge? Was ist dann anders?

Wie gesagt, ich hab nichts gegen homosexuelle Mitmenschen, aber ich hab was gegen das demonstrative Zurschautragen der Andersartigkeit und das mutwillige Abgrenzen. Vorallem wenn es in einem Spiel erfolgt, wo es offenkundig garnichts zur Sache tut, welche sexuelle Neigung man verfolgt.

EDIT: Ich meine damit, hier geht es nicht um lebenswichtige Dinge wie die Anerkennung von gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehen oder weiß der Kuckuck. Hier geht es nur um ein Spiel. Warum also für das Gelingen des Spiels unwichtige Dinge hineintragen?


----------



## wegetarian (23. Juni 2009)

huhu,

sooo geb ich mal meinen senf dazu... Also....

Ich bin selber "von der anderen seite" und spiele seit der beta wow...meinen verlobten habe ich ebenfalls mit der wow geißel infiziert und nu sind wir beide süchtis.... ich bin selber gildenleader einer progress raidgilde und weiß auch von mehreren anderen gildenmembern das sie schwul/bi sind. Allerdings ist das bei uns kein thema...so wie es eigentlich nirgends ein thema sein sollte, jedenfalls nicht mehr im jahre 2009.

Das Problem bei der ganzen sache ist, dass der TE genau weiß, welche art von diskussion durch einen solchen thread ausbricht und das auch so gewollt ist. keine ahnung zu welchem zweck.

Ich sehe das so. Ich kann schwul sein und ein super schönes leben mit einem guten job, mehreren hobbys, meinem verlobten und so weiter zu führen..und trotzdem laufe ich damit net durch die gegend und knalle jedem meine regenbogenflagge ins gesicht (nein ich habe keine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wenn wer fragt, dann gibs ne antwort, wenn net, dann net.

ich würde mich und meinen verlobten als relativ langweilig/normal bezeichnen vollends weg vom "normalen" schwulen oder dem was man(n) sich darunter vorstellt. Keine femininen anwandlungen oder rollenverteilungen usw... mit der "szene" haben wir nix am hut und das ist für die meisten schwulen auch besser so. (es sei denn man steht drauf sich wie n stück fleisch zu fühlen)

Natürlich wäre es mal interessant sich auszutauschen, allerdings nicht in wow. Es gibt genügend foren/profilseiten usw in denen man sich austauschen kann und "dates" klarmachen kann. 

Aus meiner sicht (also der eines schwulen), kann eine solche gilde nicht funktionieren, es sei denn sie ist wirklich darauf ausgelegt eine derartige "dateplattform" zu sein. in einer gilde wir "gewhispert" im ts gequatscht usw usw....das ist normal. in "gemischten" gilden kommt es da natürlich auch zu kleinen "sauereien" oder dates allerdings is das im vergleich zu einer reinen schwulen gilde höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal 1%. 

Das mag alles relativ negativ klingen...aber leider ist es so. 

Wenn wir mal alle ehrlich zu uns selbst sind, dann haben wir alle ein kleines "ferkel" tief in uns drin. jeder findet einen kleinen "chat" irgendwie aufregend und jeder schaut gern mal auf der straße wem nach und denkt sich seinen "teil" und jeder von uns hat auch sexuelle fantasien dagegen können wir uns gar nicht wehren. 

leider leider ist das aber bei "schwulen" ganz egal auf welcher plattform der fall das so etwas auch nach draußen dringt und andere in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

versuche mal einen schwulen stammtisch zu gründen mit der regel, das niemand mit einem der stammtischmitglieder schlafen/rummachen oder sonstiges darf...das habe ich bereits 3 mal versucht und diese regel wurde immer gebrochen.

oder melde dich mal in einem entsprechendem forum an. schreib einfach in dein profil, das dus auch "ohne" machst und es dauert keine 15 minuten und du hast mindestens 30 mails im postfach. warte 24 stunden und die zahl kann mal 10 genommen werden. es ist leider wirklich so.

ich habe selber sehr lang gegen diese klischees angekämpft und versucht leute vom gegenteil zu überzeugen. leider sind sie alle war.....

Natürlich gibt es strahlende ausnahmen, die ich am liebsten alle kennenlernen würde. leute die nicht nur triebgesteuert sind und sich tatsächlich mit einem unterhalten können ohne hintergedanken zu haben...aber das is doch eher die seltenheit.

das ist die "schwule seite"....auf hetero seite sieht es leider genauso aus...doch um toleranz oder aktzeptanz kann bei der "normalen" bevölkerung mit diesen voraussetzungen nicht gebeten werden.

so sieht es leider aus. 

was der einzelne draus macht ist seine sache.

mein statement dazu...


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

meine meinung (nicht nur auf WoW bezogen):

soll jeder im bett, auto und fahrstuhl machen was und mit wem er will. interessiert mich nicht.

was mich aber ankotzt, ist dass schwule ihre sexualität überall offenbaren müssen. und jetzt auch in WoW. warum??? es interessiert keinen. solange sie ihrer aufgabe nachkommen (tank, DD, heiler) spiele ich genauso gerne mit ihnen wie mit heteros, nekrophilen oder wasweissich, andernfalls kommen sie auf ignore.

warum müssen sie hier und im spiel und in anderen foren der welt und damit auch mir offenbaren, dass sie gerne ***nein ich schreib es nicht**** und ***auch dass verkneif ich mir*** ...

sobald ich das irgendwo lese, sind die menschen für mich gestorben. schreib ich irgendwo rein, dass ich meine süsse gerne ***ihr wisst schon***. nein. weil es euch nichts angeht. warum können schwule nicht genauso denken und ihren sex für sich behalten?


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Hm.. @sympathisant

Ich erinner mich an 2004, als die WoW-Foren mit "Gibts hier Frauen?" "FRAUENTHREAD" "Wo sind die Mädels?" "Gibts Zockerinnen?" Threads übergequillt sind.

Da habn Jungs nach Mädels gesucht.
_

Vllt hofft der TE über WoW jemand besonderen kennenzulernen.
Ich rate ihm da aber eher zu ner Erotikmesse, oder ner Schwulenbar.
Da gibts viel Auswahl :}


----------



## wegetarian (23. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> meine meinung (nicht nur auf WoW bezogen):
> 
> soll jeder im bett, auto und fahrstuhl machen was und mit wem er will. interessiert mich nicht.
> 
> ...




das is ganz einfach. in der schwulen szene geht es immer darum "gesehen" zu werden und um aufzufallen... dagegen kann man nix machen...is bei heten nix anderes...mich interessiert auch net die s*****länge eines typen der im ts damit rumprahlt.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

@Belphega: das hab ich nicht mitbekommen. find ich aber genauso bescheuert. man lernt seine liebe bestimmt nicht über nen öffentlichen aufruf kennen. 

@wegetarian: in der schwulen szene ist das ja oke. aber WoW ist für mich nicht unbedingt schwule szene sondern hat mit sexualität nichts zu tun. sicherlich gibt es leute die baggern und flirten, aber das können schwule ja auch. und dass im TS jemand seine schw***grösse verkündet hat, hab ich noch nicht erlebt ... aber mal schaun ...


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Juni 2009)

wegetarian schrieb:


> Aus meiner sicht (also der eines schwulen), kann eine solche gilde nicht funktionieren, es sei denn sie ist wirklich darauf ausgelegt eine derartige "dateplattform" zu sein. in einer gilde wir "gewhispert" im ts gequatscht usw usw....das ist normal. in "gemischten" gilden kommt es da natürlich auch zu kleinen "sauereien" oder dates allerdings is das im vergleich zu einer reinen schwulen gilde höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal 1%.


Diese Gilde in der ich mal war hat auch nicht funktioniert. Die genauen Gründe kenn ich nicht (interessieren mich auch nicht), aber ich vermute mal, daß ein gewisses Dategezicke und -generve mit Grund dafür war, daß sie sich in 2 Gilden geteilt haben. Interessanterdings gabs bei meinem letzten Besuch dort auch unheimlich viele Profile, die schon seit Monaten nicht mehr online waren. Und wie ich von ´nem Gildenwechsler gehört hatte sah es in der "Konkurenzgilde" (japp, sie haben sich auch gegenseitig die Mitglieder abgeworben) nicht besser aus.
Schwule Gilden können funktionieren und sicher lustig sein, aber bei uns (Schwulen) gibts halt schnell mal schwarze Schafe, die so´n Spiel dann zusätzlich als Dateplattform nutzen... obwohl das bei der Heterofraktion sicher auch nicht unbedingt besser ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (23. Juni 2009)

Also hier auf Teldrassil gibts eine (oder wahrscheinlich mehrere-kenn halt nur eine...)-bei Interesse einfach PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilbäumchen (23. Juni 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> [...]
> ... aber bei uns (Schwulen) gibts halt schnell mal schwarze Schafe, die so´n Spiel dann zusätzlich als Dateplattform nutzen... obwohl das bei der Heterofraktion sicher auch nicht unbedingt besser ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem möchte ich wehement entgegensprechen, ich spiele seit 3 Jahren WOW, bin in einer mittelgroßen Gilde beheimatet, unsere Mitglieder sind ein buntgewürfelter Haufen es befinden sich unterschiedlichsten Menschen. Wir teilen uns 2 gemeinsame Merkmale 1. Alle von uns spielen WOW, alle sind über 18. Da enden auch schon die Gemeinsamkeiten. Es gibt Lastwagenfahrer, Banker, Schriftsteller der ein oder andere ist schwul und wenn schon, aber noch nie, ich wiederhole noch nie wurden über den Gildenchat oder das Gilden TS anzügliche Bemerkungen oder Dateanfragen gestellt, sie sind für das Spiel nicht relevant. Wenn solche Aktivitäten häufiger kommen würden, wäre das für mich ein Grund, entweder die betreffenden Personen aus der Gilde zu kicken oder selbst freiwillig die Gilde zu verlassen.

Deswegen stimme ich einigen Leuten hier zu, Schwul sein schön und gut, wir akzeptieren es, es interessiert uns jedoch nicht die Bohne, genauso ist es jedoch auch mit den Bettgeschichten der Rumprahlerfraktion auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Hamburgperle (23. Juni 2009)

Ist doch sehr interessant ... kaum gibt es ne Diskussion über Schwule taucht auf den ersten Seiten alle drei Zeilen nen Mod auf und ermahnt zur Sachlichkeit. Ein einfaches WTF führt zur Löschung des Beitrages. Selbst ein /vote fc darf nicht mehr geschrieben werden.

In anderen Beiträgen anderer threads hier wird gedroht, die Mutter eines anderen zu f**** .. kein Problem ... ist das jetzt die neue buffed-Politik für alle Beiträge oder stimmt der Maßstab nicht so ganz ;-)

So long


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

spannend wie viele sich hier als die toleranten gutmenschen schlechthin aufführen, nur weil sie nix gegen schwule haben bei denen sie s nicht merken .-.
wenns euch so egal ist, warum müsst ihr dann hier rumspammen?
mein gott hier führen sich einige auf als ob sie grad von nem nackten mann angesprungen worden wären

falls der thread wirklich ernst gemeint ist sucht der te eventuell einfach n umfeld in dem er nicht auf so ein pseudotolerantes gesindel rücksicht nehmen muss, keine angst haben muss gekickt zu werden wenns mal doch irgendwie rauskommt

kann aber auch einfach sein dass er keine lust hat mit leuten seine freizeit zu verbringen die einen auf die selbe stufe mit nekrophilen stellen


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

ach ja, von wegen keine anzüglichen bemerkungen in "normalen" gilden

frag mal junge wow spielende frauen die keinen freund haben der ständig mit ihnen online unterwegs ist ob sie schonmal online stalker hatten und wie oft sie in randomgruppen(teilweise auch der gilde) angemacht werden sobald sie wer als weiblich enttarnt^^

in ner vernünftigen gilde sollte sowas kein prob sein, schon klar, aber ich hab halt einige bekannte die verdammt oft belästigt werden/wurden


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Juni 2009)

Offenbar gibt es hier einige, die nicht verstehen wollen und ob ihrer geringen Lebenserfahrung nicht verstehen können, warum jemand gerne unter gleich gesinnten ist. Nun, die Antwort auf diese Frage findet sich bereits hier im Thread. Intoleranz!

Ich bin wirklich erschüttert, das es im Jahre 2009 immernoch solch intolerantes Geschwafel gibt. Wobei ich hier im Forum, aufgrund der herrschenden Anonymität, eher davon ausgehen, dass der Drang nach Stunk der Vater des Niedergeschriebenen ist. Die meisten, die sich hier so intolernat zeigen, dürfte nichtmal das Alter erreicht haben, welches notwendig ist um gewisse Sachen richtig bewerten zu können.

Auch ist es erstaunlich, wieviele offenkundig außer Stande sind, sich auf das eigentliche Thema zu konzentrieren. Denn der Threadersteller hat nicht danach gefragt, *ob *oder *warum *er sich eine Schwulengilde suchen sollte. Lesen bildet! Hier gab es auf den mittlerweile 4 Seiten nicht einen hilfreichen Post. Das hilfreichste - mit grandiosem Abstand - war da noch "ich kenne da wen, schreib mir mal eine PN". 

Nun irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. Die einzige Schwulengilde, welche ich kenne, und welche sich zwar öffentlich als solche ausgibt, aber nicht also solche verstanden werden will ist: queerschlag auf Gilneas (Horde)


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

gaugarim schrieb:


> spannend wie viele sich hier als die toleranten gutmenschen schlechthin aufführen, nur weil sie nix gegen schwule haben bei denen sie s nicht merken .-.
> wenns euch so egal ist, warum müsst ihr dann hier rumspammen?



meinungsäusserung und so?



gaugarim schrieb:


> mein gott hier führen sich einige auf als ob sie grad von nem nackten mann angesprungen worden wären
> 
> falls der thread wirklich ernst gemeint ist sucht der te eventuell einfach n umfeld in dem er nicht auf so ein pseudotolerantes gesindel rücksicht nehmen muss, keine angst haben muss gekickt zu werden wenns mal doch irgendwie rauskommt



wen interessiert es? wie solls rauskommen? und wenn mir n dritter erzählt dass xy schwul ist, sag ich ihm auch, dass es fürs spiel nicht weiter wichtig ist. und wenn er n umfeld sucht in dem er sich mit schwulen über schwule unterhalten kann, gibt es sicherlich massig foren dafür. muss man doch nicht in WoW ausleben. mich interessiert einfach nicht, wer sein bestes stück wo reinsteckt.



gaugarim schrieb:


> kann aber auch einfach sein dass er keine lust hat mit leuten seine freizeit zu verbringen die einen auf die selbe stufe mit nekrophilen stellen



man kann auch alles missverstehen wenn man will. ich hab n paar sexuelle ausrichtungen auf eine stufe gestellt, weil ich niemanden benachteilige. egal wie er drauf ist.


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

und wie brennend es dich offenbar interessiert wer sein bestes stück wo reinsteckt oder auch reingesteckt bekommt^^

ich sag nicht dass du deine meinung nicht äussern darst oder whatever
du musst halt damit klarkommen dass du eventuell mehr aussagst als dir lieb ist

nochmal, wenns dich nicht interessiert - warum postest du dann hier?
oder ums anders zu fassen: deine "begründung" - meinungsäusserung und so - ist eine antwort auf "was" nicht auf "warum"


----------



## stapes (23. Juni 2009)

1. Schwule / Lesben sind keine Menschen 2 Wahl also behandelt Sie nicht so. 
2. Wenn der Threadersteller die anonymität dieses Forums nutzen möchte um eine solche Gilde zu finden die seinen Wünschen entspricht warum nicht. Ihr schaut eventuell auf den Raidstatus warum darf er nicht nach seiner Neigung schauen?

@ Topic: kenn keine Schwulen/Lesbenin WOW kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

btw du kannst also wirklich keinen unterschied zwischen homosexualität und sex mit leichen erkennen? oO
also ich rede gar nicht davon ob du das dann negativ wertest, aber ich find sowas schon hart


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

*nochmal kurz vorbeischau*

Hm.. ich finde den Thread ansich gleich wie jeden anderen.
Ob es hier nun drum geht, dass ne Schwulengilde gesucht wird, oder ne Gilde wo alle Leute nen Hund zuhause habn, ist eigentlich komplett egal. Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben wenns um seine Freizeitgestaltung geht und der TE will wies scheint halt mit mehreren homosexuellen WoW zocken. Is auch absolut seine Sache.

Was natürlich wahr ist, ist sympathisant's Punkt, in dem er sagt, dass die meisten Homosexuellen nach außen hin grad extra betonen dass sie schwul sind - und sich gleichzeitig beschweren dass sie anders behandelt werden. Ich hab selber nen schwulen Bekannten im Reallife. Er und sein Freund habn einfach nen festen Platz in unsrem Freundeskreis - wär ja nicht so als würdn sie ständig nackt aufeinander kleben wenn wir sie treffen. Ich kenn die jetz seit 5 Jahren und hab vllt 2 oder 3x gesehn wie sie sich mal nen kurzen Schmatzer gegeben habn. Mich störts nicht.

Ich bin dafür, dass Leute die sich hierfür interessieren einfach via PM beim TE melden.
Dann habn die Leute hier kein Problem und er hat ebenfalls keines.
__

Btw @TE: Es wäre besser du gehst in ein Forum für Homosexuelle und fragst dort einfach ob jemand WoW zockt. Ich denke mal da wirst du fündiger als in nem WoW-Forenabteil von Buffed ;}


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

gaugarim schrieb:


> und wie brennend es dich offenbar interessiert wer sein bestes stück wo reinsteckt oder auch reingesteckt bekommt^^



OT: und das liest du jetzt woraus?



> ich sag nicht dass du deine meinung nicht äussern darst oder whatever
> du musst halt damit klarkommen dass du eventuell mehr aussagst als dir lieb ist



aha. was denn konkret? ich komm mit meinen aussagen übrigens gut klar.


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Sag mir jetzt bitte nicht dass das dein ernst ist...!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lies meinen Post bitte nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind wir ein englisches oder deutsches Forum? Als Schwuler würde ich auch nicht auf die Frage bzgl. meiner Sexualität antworten: "Ich bin gay!" Dann schon eher schwul oder homosexuell.
Außerdem: Liest euch doch noch mal den Eingangspost durch. "Nach den ganzen WHINETHREADS in letzter Zeit ...". Damit assoziiert der Typ doch gleich alle gängigen Tuntenklischees.
Naja aber wer dem Troll glauben will ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

@Camo:

Der Thread kann schon ernst gemeint sein.
Helmut, mein schwuler Kumpel steht schon seit 12 Jahren zu seiner Homosexualität.

Und wenn jetz ein Typ mit scheiß Klamotten an uns vorbei geht, sagt er ebenfalls spaßhalber:

"Hahaha so eine Schwuchtel. Der is bestimmt schwul!"

Und das obwohl ers selber is ^^ Dann lachn wir uns alle den Arsch ab und gut is.
Oder vorn paar Wochen, warn wir in der Stammkneipe - da hat ein außenstehender der ihn nicht kannte gemeint "Boah du, in meiner Schulung war neulich einer der hat so schwul ausgesehn.."

Helli hat dazu nur gemeint: "Joah echt hey, die ganzen blöden Schwulen. Die sind überhaupt so komisch, alles Homoschwuchteln".

-kompletter Lachanfall vom ganzen Tisch-

Nachher habn wir den Außenstehenden aufgeklärt - und selbst der musste Schmunzeln ;}

Helli is der coolste Homosexuelle den ich in meinem ganzen Leben je kennengelernt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (23. Juni 2009)

Interessant....aber ich habe noch nie einen Schwulen Spieler getroffen, und ich glaube auch nicht das allzuviele sich in WoW outen würden.......Wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück bei der Suche ^^


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

@Belphega: Und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun? Mir ging es um die stilistische Schreibweise des TE und seinen Anreiz für die Erstellung des Threads. Und genau das macht mich stutzig bzw. den TE schlichtweg nicht glaubhaft. Dass Schwule sich über sich selbst lustig machen können glaube ich dir.

Außerdem hält er sich doch komplett aus der Diskussion heraus. Natürlich könnte das viele Gründe haben, aber es bestärkt mich nur in meiner Annahme. Ich denke einfach, der TE hat sich einen "Spaß" erlaubt und viele Leute trauen sich einfach nicht, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Schließlich könnten sie von der Com mißverstanden und von den Admins verjagt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaugarim (23. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> OT: und das liest du jetzt woraus?



aus deinem offensichtlichen zwang das gegenüber allen die nie danach gefragt haben zu betonen^^


du zeigst halt recht deutlich, dass du dich offenbar durch homosexualität bedroht fühlst - warum sonst dieser aufwand deinen vermeindlichen schutzraum wow in dem sowas einfach nicht sein darf zu verteidigen?
also nochmal, was gehts dich an wenn hier wer andere schwule zocker sucht?
warum fühlst du dich dazu verpflichtet deinen senf dazuzugeben?


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Juni 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> @Belphega: Und was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun? Mir ging es um die stilistische Schreibweise des TE und seinen Anreiz für die Erstellung des Threads. Und genau das macht mich stutzig bzw. den TE schlichtweg nicht glaubhaft. Dass Schwule sich über sich selbst lustig machen können glaube ich dir.
> 
> Außerdem hält er sich doch komplett aus der Diskussion heraus. Natürlich könnte das viele Gründe haben, aber es bestärkt mich nur in meiner Annahme. Ich denke einfach, der TE hat sich einen "Spaß" erlaubt und viele Leute trauen sich einfach nicht, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Schließlich könnten sie von der Com mißverstanden und von den Admins verjagt werden.
> 
> ...


Man *muss *einfach den Leuten das Geschriebene glauben. Andernfalls kann man hier direkt jedes Thema grundsätzlich in Frage stellen. Da man es nicht besser weiß und nicht weiß, wer dort auf der anderen Seite sitzt, sollte man erstmal die Wahrheit annehmen.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

und nochmal: es darf sein. nur es interessiert keinen. und ich versteh nicht wieso man als schwuler in WoW nen anderen schwulen braucht um ne ini zu clearen oder n BG zu gewinnen.

wenn ich die gleichen ziele habe spielt es doch keine rolle ob ich veganer oder fleischfresser bin. mein post war nicht nur auf den TE bezogen sondern auf alle die sich in allen möglichen situationen outen müssen. warum muss man seine sexualität überall hinausposaunen?


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Juni 2009)

@sympatisant:
Ich schätze, der Anteil derjeniger die sich überall und ständig outen müssen ist sicher deutlich geringer als Du glaubst. Die paar "Paradiesvögel" die es tun machen es nur derart penetrant, daß der gemeine "Normalo" an sich ja schon glauben muß, daß alle so wären. Die Mehrheit lebt aber ganz normal und bei vielen würdest Du es nichtmal merken wenn Du dir mit denen einen saufen gehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Angenommen das Anliegen des TE ist echt glaub ich nicht, daß er unbedingt andere Schwule sucht weil er ´ne Ini leerfegen will. Möglicherdings gehts ihm bloß um ein lockeres miteinander zocken ohne sich verstellen zu müssen. Wer weiß, vielleicht merkt man es ihm ja 3 km gegen den Wind an, daß er schwul ist und er hat negative Erfahrungen Ingame damit gemacht. 
Wenn er hier also Gleichgesinnte (in dem Fall muß er es ja zwangsweise "hinausposaunen") für WoW sucht kann er das auch in einem WoW-Forum wie Buffed tun, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juni 2009)

naja, ich werd mich schon nicht anstecken ... also soll er. 

:-)


----------



## New-Member (23. Juni 2009)

Was spielt ihr denn...Blutelfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (23. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Man *muss *einfach den Leuten das Geschriebene glauben. Andernfalls kann man hier direkt jedes Thema grundsätzlich in Frage stellen. Da man es nicht besser weiß und nicht weiß, wer dort auf der anderen Seite sitzt, sollte man erstmal die Wahrheit annehmen.


So naiv bin ich nicht. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn man Jedem alles glauben müsste? Ich bilde mir meine eigene Meinung und lese, wie bereits erwähnt, zwischen den Zeilen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (23. Juni 2009)

Echt niveaulos vom Threadersteller...


----------



## Biggus (24. Juni 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Kenne leider auch keinen Schwulen, wenn ich einen kennen würde dann käm er aber sofort auf Friendslist weil man mit ihnen besser reden kann und ein geistig höheres Niveau haben als Heterosexuelle Spieler.
> 
> Sorry jungs, ist leider so und das merk man auch an einigen Posts hier....
> 
> Und "tikume" (Ein Prachtexemplar der Heterosexuellen Sorte) hält weiter darauf zu seinen Postaccount mit sehr sinnigen Kommentaren zu füllen. Bestes beispiel dafür warum man lieber mit Homosexuellen reden sollte!!



DAS ist der Beweis das Vorurteile auch perfekt andersrum funktionieren.
Erinnert mich an einen betrunkenen Dunkelhäutigen der wegen Randale, nach einem Verweis aus der Disko, meinte "IHR NAZIS SEID SCHEIß RASSISTEN!" rumzubrüllen.)
Ach und Tikume holt sich einfach gerne einen darauf runter, im Internet ein böser Bube zu sein.

Bevor ich diesen Post gelesen hab, konnte ich es beim besten Willen nicht Verstehen, wie man sexuelle Orientierungen mit WoW
verbinden kann, jetzt ist es mir klar.

Trotzdem viel Glück bei deiner Suche.
€:Ursula von der leyen nennt mich Pädophil, der TE nennt mich dumm, ich glaub ich geb mir die Kugel...


----------



## Veriverbium (24. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Nun irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. Die einzige Schwulengilde, welche ich kenne, und welche sich zwar öffentlich als solche ausgibt, aber nicht also solche verstanden werden will ist: queerschlag auf Gilneas (Horde)



Wir sind berühmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,

ich wusste garnicht, dass es einen solchen Thread hier gibt, bis mich ein Bewerber darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat und ich dann doch gleich mal schauen musste.

Wir verstehen uns schon als eine schwul / lesbische Gilde und treten auch so entsprechend mit unserer Homepage auf. Nur hat es sich gezeigt, dass wir sehr viele "Heten", zur Zeit der größte Mitgliederanteil, in unserer Gilde haben und einige davon schon seit der Gründung unserer Gilde im Januar 2008. Das sind alles tolle Menschen, durch die Bank weg und wir haben viele schöne und witzige Zeiten miteinander verlebt und haben uns erst kürzlich in München zu einem realen Gildentreffen eingefunden.

Der Grund, warum bei uns das Schwul / Lesbisch auf die zweite Stelle gerutscht ist und nun die Toleranz und Akzeptanz im Vordergrund steht, ist anscheinend aus diesem Thread ersichtlich, die Spamer, deren Erbse anscheinend vom Thron gerutscht zu sein scheint und demzufolge nicht die passende Wortwahl gefunden haben.

Jeder kann sich bei uns geben wie er will und wenn er meint, dass er rumtucken muss, dann kann und soll er das gerne tun, oder meinetwegen einen ordentlichen Schwulenwitz erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, wir sind ein lockerer Haufen, haben viel Spaß und jeder wird bei uns geachtet und respektiert!

Das vielleicht so zu Erklärung, warum eine schwule / lesbische Gilde.

Einige Schwule und Lesben beweisen die aus Ihrer Sicht Notwendigkeit einer solchen Gilde damit, dass sie bei uns ein paar Tage reinschnuppern und dann den kostenpflichtigen Chraktertransfer nutzen, alles hinter sich lassen, nur um bei uns sein zu können. Also irgendwas muss ja dran sein, oder?

Ein Werbeslogan eines Gildenmitgliedes:
*Du hast Lust, einfach mal wieder Spass zu farmen? Unsere tolerante Gilde ist dafür genau der richtige Ort! Wir suchen Mitglieder aller Levelbereiche. Schreib uns einfach. Queerschlag - find in and coming out!^^ *

Ich lade jeden recht herzlich ein sich uns anzuschließen, wer weiß, vielleicht raiden wir demnächst wirklich Ulduar und das ist in pinkfarbenen Bunny Gildenröcken mit goldener Plüschbordüre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf bald?

Alles gute sagt Etienne
Gildenmeister der Gilde QUE(E)RSCHLAG 
**nachdem Blizzard uns kastriert hat*


----------



## Wyneel (26. Juli 2009)

Kann für alle Que(e)rdenkern nur die Hordegilde Querschlag auf dem Server Glineas empfehlen, bin erst seit ein paar Tagen da aber macht riesen fun.


----------



## Sajas (10. August 2009)

Aua, hab den Beitrag leider auch erst jetzt gelesen.

Ich habe mal im WOW GM Forum ohne Hinweis auf die Gilde von uns einen Beitrag gepostet. Damals hat ein GM entschieden, dass die Gilde im Spiel nicht Queerschlag heißen darf sondern nur Querschlag *lol*. Da ist genau das Selbe passiert wie hier, Beschimpfungen ohne haltbarn Hintergrund :-) Ich kann nur sagen, die Queerschläger sind und bleiben ein lustiger haufen, mit viel stangen Geschichten und total unterschiedlichen Leuten, dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob da wer mit 'nem Mädel oder 'nem Typen ins Bett geht, das ist ja auch kein Anbahnungsverein. Ich finde es irgendwie krass, wie schlimm manche "Leute" hier das Thema schwul verstehen (2009 und so). Ist halt so, gibts halt - und, wirds immer geben. Damit muss jeder leben, nicht nur in Computerspielen sondern auch im richtigen Leben, vielleicht ist dein Chef ja auch schwul und dir hat es nur noch keiner gesagt. Egal ob Hardcore-Zicke oder normalo mit Freund... Die gibts immer und man muss damit leben, also Hirn anschalten und das Beste draus machen. Beschimpfen hilft da nix. Ich muss mit euch ja auch leben. Wer nur den absoluten Durchschnitt bevorzugt, ist sicherlich in einer anderen Gilde besser aufgehoben. Ach ja, diese Gilde ist keine Partneragentur. Das wurde hier mal von einem jugendlichen Schreiber in den Raum gestellt. Dafür gibts sicherlich bessere Orte im Internet. Etwas quer denken ist manchmal ganz gut, hilft ürbrigens auch beim raiden...


----------



## Tartosos (11. August 2009)

Hi euch,

Ich habe die meisten texte überflogen weil viele nur ein deschawü waren.

Bin ein Taure der sich gerne zu anderen Tauren männchen hingezogen fühlt also auch gay
ich mache sehr gerne Rolllenspiele ob im game oder per chat, im game wärs natürlich schön weil man dort seinen felligen sieht *g*
leider ist es bisher noch nie wirklich dazu gekommen, man trifft nicht überrall einen Artgenoss der seines gleichen mag und auch mal bis unter den Lendenschurz geht *grinst breit*
Also wenn jemand interesse hat kann er mir gerne schreiben, würde mich freuen und es freut mich mal ein aktuelle Thema zu erwischen

Und zur Gilde Queerschlag such noch solche Spieler ? also rp und nunja etwas näher kommen hehe ?
Wer interesse kann mir ne mail schreiben oder hier bescheid geben


würde mich freuen mit nen Tauren ein paar rps zu machen *schmunzelt*


----------



## 11Raiden (12. August 2009)

Tartosos schrieb:


> Bin ein Taure der sich gerne zu anderen Tauren männchen hingezogen fühlt also auch gay
> ich mache sehr gerne Rolllenspiele ob im game oder per chat, im game wärs natürlich schön weil man dort seinen felligen sieht *g*
> leider ist es bisher noch nie wirklich dazu gekommen, man trifft nicht überrall einen Artgenoss der seines gleichen mag und auch mal bis unter den Lendenschurz geht *grinst breit*
> Also wenn jemand interesse hat kann er mir gerne schreiben, würde mich freuen und es freut mich mal ein aktuelle Thema zu erwischen
> ...


"deschawü"Witziges Wort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin (noch?;Spaß!, verheiratet, 2Kinder) Hetero.
Ich hab aber keine Probleme dabei in Rollenspiel z.B. einem Tauren..ehm..die Äpfel vom Baum zu holen..
..ja so geht das..fast Jugenfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz um ich hab keine Vorurteile gegenüber Andersgesinnten, so lang sich nicht zu aufdringlich sind und einen in einer anderen Welt angraben wollen.... ^^

Merke: ein bißchen (Rp) bi schadet nie!
..muß ja was dran sein, das viele Frauen den Lolly so gern in Mund nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frivol zu sein ist toll, werd schopn ganz wuschig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wyneel schrieb:


> Kann für alle Que(e)rdenkern nur die Hordegilde Querschlag auf dem Server Glineas empfehlen, bin erst seit ein paar Tagen da aber macht riesen fun.


Ich glaub ich schau mir den Laden mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Veriverbium schrieb:


> Ich lade jeden recht herzlich ein sich uns anzuschließen, wer weiß, vielleicht raiden wir demnächst wirklich Ulduar und das ist in pinkfarbenen Bunny Gildenröcken mit goldener Plüschbordüre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm,
laut Arsenal habt ihr momentan ein blauen Wappenrock!?


----------



## Veriverbium (12. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> laut Arsenal habt ihr momentan ein blauen Wappenrock!?



Ja dummerweise, dass war der reine Heteroanteil bei uns Schuld, vorher hatten wir nen rosa Bunny mit goldener Plüschbordüre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (13. August 2009)

Veriverbium schrieb:


> Ja dummerweise, dass war der reine Heteroanteil bei uns Schuld, vorher hatten wir nen rosa Bunny mit goldener Plüschbordüre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*lacht heiter* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..das paßt auch besser, also wenn ich Gildenleiter wäre und würde eine solche Gilde führen, dann würde ich das mit mein Rat sicher durchboxen, wenn dann nur noch die Hälfte da sind..ok, aber die sind dann auch 1000% mit voller  Herzblut dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



A Pro Po:
Erwachsenen-Rollenspiele sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, im Gruppenchat mit anderen Gleichgesinnten ausleben. Auch die Emotes würde ich darüber, wie zB: *schaut ungläubig* nutzen und nicht anders!
WoW ist ab 12 und sonst geht man gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen von Blizz und man muß die Jugend ja nicht mehr versauen oder verstören als sie schon ist. ^^


----------



## marciboyy (5. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zocke auch gerne WoW!
Zurzeit spiele ich auf Krag'Jin mit meiner Magierin Behati.
Schon lustig das es hier so viele Leute gibt die über sowas labern.

LG


----------



## Provieh (17. August 2010)

*Den Thread aus der Versenkung hol*

Da ich persönlich Statistiken liebe, wollte ich nur eben mal etwas erörtern, natürlich alles theoretisch, ist aber immerhin schön zu wissen. 

"Im Allgemeinen identifizieren Bevölkerungsumfragen zwischen einem und zehn Prozent der Bevölkerung als lesbisch oder schwul.", somit wäre das jeder Zehnte, 

World of Warcraft wird von 13 Millionen Menschen gespielt, das wären immerhin 1.300.000 oder  1.300.00 Menschen, die Lesbisch, Schwul oder Bisexuell sind, dass diese Zahl nicht ganz hinkommt ist mir bewusst, 

es ist ja auch nur Theorie, aber immerhin lustige Theorie, dass es niemandem auffällt ist auch klar, denn es rennt keiner durch die Gegend und redet darüber, ist ja schließlich ein Spiel, aber der Gedanke ist schon ganz amüsant, findet ihr nicht? 
Vielleicht ist euer Raidlead ja schwul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also packt eure Homophobie sonst wo hin, sonst verliert ihr noch euren Raidstamm.

Grüß'le 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Zum Kühlschrank eil*


----------



## m_mcw_1th (20. Oktober 2010)

also, ich bin selbst gay und würde gern mit Leuten WoW zocken die ebenfalls gay sind.

interessant finde ich für wie viele 'schwuler WoW Spieler sucht schwule WoW Spieler' gleichbedeutend ist mit 'suche schwulen sex'

bedenklich finde ich eher wie viele 'weibliche charaktere' sich nach einer weile als 'hetero' Männer rausstellen - was wird da den kompensiert?

also, ich suche deshalb nach schwulen Mitspielern weil es eine eigene Art von Humor im Umgang miteinander ist wenn man unter seinesgleichen unterwegs ist.

p.s ich spiele jetzt seit ca. 4 Monaten und leider hat sich noch keiner zu erkennen gegeben


----------



## Luc - (26. Oktober 2010)

Closed den Thread, hat kein' Sinn.

MfG Luc -


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard ist da, von dem was ich mitbekommen habe, sehr konservativ, was das Thema angeht. Die haben doch auch den Account einer Porno-Darstellerin gebannt und AFAIK auch irgendwie 'ne Lesben-Gilde (oder wars 'ne Gay-Gilde?) verboten.


----------

